# N(Free!) AD Sears Silvertone 1481



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW... That amp is in amazing condition! 
CONGRATS!










Has a 3 prong plug for a chassis ground and the cap removal been done for safety? Apologies if you are fully aware of these items.

There a total of about 33 electronics components...hard to believe.









ENJOY!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Does it work? Those things sound amazing! I played a 1481 a few years back, it wasn’t very loud but it was dirty as heck and really unique.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What do these amps sound like?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> What do these amps sound like?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Small and nasty.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

In a good way, like a worn out champ.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Free amps are the best!

Congrats!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

greco said:


> Has a 3 prong plug for a chassis ground and the cap removal been done for safety?


Not done yet. Thanks for the schematics & catalogue pics.
I, am doing the gardening, will be back to play later this afternoon/night.
More gut pics to follow.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks to be a 1964.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> More gut pics to follow.


Looking forward to that. Many thanks.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Has anyone seen this before? The speaker is wired....interestingly.....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Are these screw terminals on the outside of the cab connected to the yellow speaker wires?

Possibly to allow for an extension speaker?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Where do I get one of these free things?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My first tube amp was a 1484. Loved that thing.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

greco said:


> Are these screw terminals on the outside of the cab connected to the yellow speaker wires?
> 
> Possibly to allow for an extension speaker?
> 
> ...


IMO it look a mod, not original.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Latole said:


> IMO it look a mod, not original.


I'm betting you are correct.
I did wonder why it wasn't a 1/4" jack rather than unprotected screw terminals and why it wasn't labelled.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

This type of terminal is an amateur DIY ( of the '60 or '70 , to have already seen and had, yes I'm old ) and I think I can see the non-original soldering of the wires on the speaker


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok boyo's.

I broke one of the speaker out
wire from the OT Transformer.

SH!T.

Need to replace, I can confidently do this work, but need help identifying a replacement (going to use Nextgen)

Any help @greco ?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Wire is broke at output transformer ?
You can unwrap paper to see the end of the wire.
Remove isolating varnish at the end of the wire an solder piece of wire


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm assuming it was one of the red wires that broke? 
It looks like it is (was?) kinked up near the transformer.

*Where is the break?*










As @Latole posted, I would just solder on a new length of wire between the break and the speaker. It might be overkill, but I would use 16 gauge stranded and replace both.

I am into guitar wiring. Wait to see what others discuss/suggest. 

Good Luck with it!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

@Latole @greco , yeah. it was the interior of the secondary wire, unable to find the end.
i'll post in the repair questions section.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I want to know how to get free amps, teach me


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

brzkrage, did you unwrap paper to see wire ? 
There are not several solutions. You have to reach the end of the wire by removing the paper envelope.
See you in repair section


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, very cool amp. Congrats.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> I want to know how to get free amps, teach me


Wake up early one Sunday morning, open Jiji, spit coffee on the floor when you read ad, yell “throw me my keys!!!! Oh, and pants!!!”l Drive.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> Wake up early one Sunday morning, open Jiji, spit coffee on the floor when you read ad, yell “throw me my keys!!!! Oh, and pants!!!”l Drive.
> View attachment 326557


Hmm


----------

